#ubuntu-ph 2011-08-29
<GreenCloud> :D
<VerdeNube> musta sir bob!
 * bobJabba mano kay Verde
<VerdeNube> mingaw!
<VerdeNube> good evening everyone!
#ubuntu-ph 2011-08-30
<compromised> http://blog.mozilla.com/security/2011/08/29/fraudulent-google-com-certificate/
<redvil> gud ibning
<redvil> tao po..
<str0ng> .
<Terminus-> ohai
<str0ng> ey.
<redvil> patulong naman mga brod..
<Craw^> lol
<VerdeNube> :D gandang gabi po!
#ubuntu-ph 2011-08-31
<GreenCloud> :D
<GreenCloud> gandang tanghali!
<Craw^> gandang tanghali din idol
<greenclo1d> aloha!
<Craw^> Welcome back
<Craw^> Oops. Too late...
<Antrax> :D
<Antrax> aloha
<zakame> hi hi
<epal> gidday
<GreenCloud> :D elow!
<epal> GreenCloud: kelan na ung blog post mo? xD
<Craw^> Oo nga, Greencloud, kelan mo update blog mo? :P
<GreenCloud> epal: epal->ship ???
<zakame> blog post?
<GreenCloud> Craw^: medyo busy p bossing! but i will make updates as soon as i can, pasensya n po! :)
<epal> nope :D 
<epal> ung pampabilis nung smartbro sana xD
<GreenCloud> lol...
<GreenCloud> hindi ko po sure kung pede talaga i-post un s blog 
<GreenCloud> baka magalit n nman sakin smart
<epal> aww :(
<GreenCloud> im thinking if i post it, i will not be able to get online using my own smarterbro for a while :/
<epal> hm, any clues lang? hahah 
<GreenCloud> epal: how about DNS caching bossing? for added browsing speed...
<epal> ahh bali browser na option? or sa connection sya mismo?
<GreenCloud> ok, para mas malinaw, ano po version ng ubuntu gamit nyo?
<epal> aw naka debian squeeze ako heheh
<GreenCloud> ah ok lng... i will install debian in virtualbox para matest ko rin don...
<GreenCloud> so far i only have tested this caching stuff in ubuntu 9 and 10
<epal> yey! sige! thanks!
<GreenCloud> try nyo nga po mag dig ng kahit anong host... example: dig www.yahoo.com sa terminal
<GreenCloud> do it twice and compare the 'Query time:' in msec
<epal> ung isa 5 ung isa 13 hehe
<GreenCloud> epal: ok, pag naka DNS caching n po kau, succeeding digs will give you 0 msec, meaning any hosts or websites you open in your browser will be cached locally
<GreenCloud> epal: making your browsing faster the next time you visit the site...
<GreenCloud> epal: for me it's very helpful specially for online video streaming like YouTube
<epal> ahhh
<epal> so bali dig2 lang ako? heheh
<epal> like youtube, dig2 ko muna? heheh
<GreenCloud> no, not neccessarily... ung dig po is one way to test if DNS caching works in your system
<GreenCloud> but once DNS caching is set, you can try 'dig www.msn.com' and it will give you like 15 msec, but on the second dig, 0 msec na sya
<epal> ahhh
<GreenCloud> meaning the next time you visit msn.com it will be faster...
<GreenCloud> but everything works in the browser so you dont have to dig for a site everytime
<epal> may nakita ako dito na pdnsd heheh bali mag install ako ng package para may dns caching? :/ or hindi na required mag install at kelangan lang mag configure ng sumthing?
<GreenCloud> epal: initially you can install dnsmasq: sudo apt-get install dnsmasq
<GreenCloud> but the configuration is quite long and tricky so you gonna have to wait for the blog post po
<epal> ahh sige
<zakame> hehehe sounds like the old days
<GreenCloud> lol...old stuff that works
<epal> zakame: ola :D
<Craw^> goooo mornyyyy!
#ubuntu-ph 2011-09-01
<Antrax2000> :D
<Antrax2000> magandang gabi po!
<Antrax2000> :D
<cyberjames> !seen jon3rd
<butiki> cyberjames: I have not seen jon3rd.
<lubotu2> I have no seen command
<Antrax2000> :D
#ubuntu-ph 2011-09-02
<epal> hi!
#ubuntu-ph 2011-09-03
<Antrax2000> :D
<str0ng> .
#ubuntu-ph 2011-09-04
<str0ng> .
<Antrax2000> :D
<GreenCloud> :D
<GreenCloud> :D
<Antrax2000> gandang gabi mga kaputidya (kapuso,kapatid,kapamilya)
#ubuntu-ph 2012-08-28
<pusakat> good day
<Jucato> good day sir
<pusakat> how is everything? :D
<Jucato> doing ok. I think. :)
#ubuntu-ph 2012-08-31
<Terminus> wooo
#ubuntu-ph 2013-08-27
<pusakat> magandang gabi, mga kababayan.
<pusakat> haye
 * pusakat waves.
<jsgotangco> uy si pusakat
<pusakat> misplaced my irc client of choice. hehe. miss ko bitchx.
<pusakat> jsgotangco: howdy?
<jsgotangco> pusakat: same same
<jsgotangco> di na ako masyado sa irc
<pusakat> jsgotangco: same here.
<pusakat> just popped in today, after a long while.
<jsgotangco> I'm just waiting for this http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1308/meeting/21887/intro-and-keynote/
<pusakat> ah.
<pusakat> what time would that be here? PHT
<pusakat> lotsa people
<jsgotangco> happening now
#ubuntu-ph 2013-08-31
<Polesch> I can't find any other filipino channels on IRC
#ubuntu-ph 2013-09-01
<Knightlust> heh
<Zombiecato> @_@
#ubuntu-ph 2018-08-29
<esrarkesh> hiii
#ubuntu-ph 2020-08-29
* zakame changed the topic of #ubuntu-ph to: "https://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=303 | https://launchpad.net/~loco-philippine-team | https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-ph | https://www.facebook.com/groups/172996412114/"
<zakame> that /topic needed an update :D
<zakame> how's it going here?
* zakame changed the topic of #ubuntu-ph to: https://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=303 | https://launchpad.net/~loco-philippine-team | https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-ph | https://www.facebook.com/groups/172996412114/
